# Brass on White?



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum...There are no pics?

I would prefer all brushed nickel on everything.
I especially think brushed nickel hardware on the cabinets would
give you a more cohesive look.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

kepricorns3 said:


> I'm usually one to go with matching metals but I know I'm boring in that way.


It doesn't mean you're boring, it means you have attention to detail. It just depends on what you are mixing and how those colors go together. e.g. Mixing a polished brass light next to brushed nickel cabinet pulls looks like you forgot about something. A bronze or black light would go better with brushed nickel, if you are not matching exactly.


----------



## kepricorns3 (Aug 20, 2020)

kepricorns3 said:


> We are redoing the interior of our apartment building and I'd like your opinion on the kitchenette at the top of the stairway.
> 
> The basics of the lower floors: Carpet as shown in included picture. Lighting has brushed nickel finish. Door hardware is brushed nickel. Doors are a darkish blue. The walls are white wainscoting on the bottom third and light grey paint above that.
> 
> ...



Brass is a perfectly safe option for healed lobes provided it's from a reputable maker. Arctic buffalo sadly isn't a great company to order from. Check out Diablo Organics (who this design was lifted from), Maya Jewelry, and OneTribe for high quality brass pieces. They're a bit more pricy but the quality is so worth it.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Well it turns out you are a spammer. A bit trickier than most though, so congrats on that. Took 4 seconds to Google search and you pulled the question from a reddit thread.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, again I got snookered! Damn!


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Well it was only his followup that gave it away, he chose a better username than surfing FB names and listing "USA" as his location. Win some lose some on spending your time giving advice I guess.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Scammers should be penalized!


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> Scammers should be penalized!


If I was a moderator I would be zapping left and right. But the site owner wouldn't like that because a spam post still counts in advertising traffic counts :vs_whistle:


----------

